# Anyone in Pensacola repaint reels??



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a Penn ss model that I'd like to have repainted. Does anyone know someone that repaints reels???


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

NOt to derail but, I wonder how it would do if it were powder coated?


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you know how to powder coat?? Like the boat name. Meeeeeenn!


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

go to www.ecpff.com and look in diy. may get some ideas although don't know if anyone has done a ss series. mostly mitchell and z series. you could get ideas on the type of prep work and paint to use..drano will strip the anodize off if you want to paint those parts...good luck


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Russ---

I know the guy in Navarre that powder coats. He showed me where he powder coated a beer mug.... Looked good....


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

you can powder coat them, just make sure to go thin on the inside, so the parts will go back in.


----------

